# Diesel or Gas for a new plow truck?



## bignatewilson

I've never owned a Diesel, but when I go to buy a truck I was thinking of going that way.
In looking at new trucks at the dealer, why is it that most of the 2500HD gassers have the plow prep package installed on the truck and I can't find a Diesel that has one?
Are Gas trucks better for plowing over a Diesel? or is it just more common to buy the cheaper Gas truck so that's why they put the plow prep package on them at the dealer?
is there any reason why I wouldn't want a Diesel to plow with? 
I would be plowing very small parking lots, like 15-30 cars per lot in the city.
what are the pros and cons of Gas and Diesel?
All input/opinions are appreciated.


----------



## fastlx

Gas. I would rather not smell the fumes while backing up. Don't know if that's the case, but I would expect that. plus they sure cost more all across the board..just my opinion..


----------



## ABES

Diesels are awesome IF you can afford them. Lets face it there more expensive to maintain more expensive to fuel more expensive to buy etc. I really love plowing with a diesel its night and day compared to a gas rig, but they are a bigger expense than a gas truck.


----------



## merrimacmill

ABES;556235 said:


> Diesels are awesome IF you can afford them. Lets face it there more expensive to maintain more expensive to fuel more expensive to buy etc. I really love plowing with a diesel its night and day compared to a gas rig, but they are a bigger expense than a gas truck.


That pretty much sums it up. They're good, but they're expensive all around. Now I know someone will chime in and say but they get better fuel milage and all that, but to me, they're still just more expensive.

I have both, and I will admit I like using the diesel A LOT better. But I like the gas A LOT better when I'm writing checks for it. (gas, inital purchase price, repairs, etc)

Just ask yourself, "does the end justify the means?" If you think you REALLY need the power to tow, and plow that a diesel will give you, then go for it. But either way, unless your towing some monster trailer, you'll be fine with gas.

Of course another thing that should be taken into consideration, which is something I'm not to up to date on, is BIO-Diesel. If you want the hassle, it may be a significant savings...


----------



## Quality SR

I say diesel. The power and torque in these engines are unbelievable. 
Pro's:
The maintenance on diesels is less then gas. 
You get better MPG's with them too. When plowing or towing you will get less miles but still better then gas.

Con's:
The diesel is heavier then a gas motor
Everything seems to me more expensive. This goes with maintenance and Mods. (I.e diesel truck 10 quarts of oil gas 5. etc.)
Add 8-$10,000 on a new truck for a diesel.
I also agree with Merrimac it is all according to what you need. Like Merrimac said about BIO. It is a little bit of a hassle, costly unit you have to buy to make it. Hard to find places that sell BIO in bulk. And soon enough that will be going up in price too. You can get away with using any type of truck gas or diesel to plow and tow with. But if I had to do it all over again I would still go Diesel.


----------



## Indy

Quality SR;556328 said:


> I say diesel. The power and torque in these engines are unbelievable.
> Pro's:
> The maintenance on diesels is less then gas.
> You get better MPG's with them too. When plowing or towing you will get less miles but still better then gas.
> 
> Con's:
> The diesel is heavier then a gas motor
> Everything seems to me more expensive. This goes with maintenance and Mods. (I.e diesel truck 10 quarts of oil gas 5. etc.)
> Add 8-$10,000 on a new truck for a diesel.
> I also agree with Merrimac it is all according to what you need. Like Merrimac said about BIO. It is a little bit of a hassle, costly unit you have to buy to make it. Hard to find places that sell BIO in bulk. And soon enough that will be going up in price too. You can get away with using any type of truck gas or diesel to plow and tow with. But if I had to do it all over again I would still go Diesel.


Great input guy!! I am thinking along these same lines also. How bout the life ex of a diesel VS gas??? Doesn't diesel have superpowers in that categories


----------



## plowman4life

diesel is going to be bigger in almost every aspect.
- msrp price
- fueling cost
- repair cost
- maintence cost
- upgrades cost
- more power
- better fuel mileage
- lasts longer
the only thing a diesel has going for it that isnt higher than a gasser is the tempature that it runs at.

its all up to you what you want to do. i would say get a gasser. it will plow no problem. it will tow. it may struggle a little with heavy machines and stuff and it may be worse on gas but in the end it will be worth it.

i mean i have a diesel and a gas. a duramax and a 454. and i drive that gasser more than the diesel. the only time i drive the diesel is when im towing and even then i use the gasser for most of the towing. the only thing ill tow with the diesel is the mini excavator. and the gasser can handle that too. never really has a problem.


----------



## Quality SR

Indyplower;556349 said:


> Great input guy!! I am thinking along these same lines also. How bout the life ex of a diesel VS gas??? Doesn't diesel have superpowers in that categories


There are alot of diesels with high mileage. I know a guy that has a 1999 F350 PS with 220,000 miles on it. But anything will last if it is taken care of. I left one thing out also, the diesel trucks have a better resale value.


----------



## B&B

Would this be a dedicated _plow only _truck? Or would you have other uses for it year round?


----------



## bignatewilson

for me, it would be used year round. probably 25-30k miles a year. I'm thinking for me a Gasser would be best from the looks of it. I don't do any towing to speak of, and the plowing I'll be doing is small parking lots, so the torque factor isn't going to make that big of a difference.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

The diesel truck should outlive any gas truck. Diesel engines aren't usually broken in till 75-100k miles. You can sell them with 150-200k and still have some resale value in the truck if it has been maintained.


----------



## B&B

bignatewilson;556443 said:


> for me, it would be used year round. probably 25-30k miles a year. I'm thinking for me a Gasser would be best from the looks of it. I don't do any towing to speak of, and the plowing I'll be doing is small parking lots, so the torque factor isn't going to make that big of a difference.


If your plan includes accumulating 25-30K miles a year on this truck, you'd actually be a good candidate for a diesel if you intend on keeping the truck for a lengthy period time, since you'll recover more of the initial cost of the diesel option during that kind of mileage than most guys would who buy a diesel simply for short trip hauling/towing.

Plus the truck would be worth more after it's paid off if it's a diesel with the kind of miles your projecting it will have on it in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## T-MAN

B&B;556459 said:


> If your plan includes accumulating 25-30K miles a year on this truck, you'd actually be a good candidate for a diesel if you intend on keeping the truck for a lengthy period time, since you'll recover more of the initial cost of the diesel option during that kind of mileage than most guys would who buy a diesel simply for short trip hauling/towing.
> 
> Plus the truck would be worth more after it's paid off if it's a diesel with the kind of miles your projecting it will have on it in 4 or 5 years.


Not with the price of fuel versus's gas prices now. The effieciency of a new diesel over a gas truck on the open road is allmost a mute point now as well. The new Ford 6.4's are using as much fuel (or more then) as a gas truck now.
Its a NO BRAINER if your not towing anything. Diesel is a 7K option right out of the gate. Unless you plan to run that truck into the ground, you WILL NOT recover your upfront costs in a diesel pickup truck period.
The GM and Ford Diesel products will not run into the 300,000 range on a regular basis. If they tow heavy 200,000 is a sight most wont see either. A long block is 8k plus for a diesel pickup as well.
Diesel pickups are awesome to play with, tow and plow with. If your a Bean counter no diesel pickup will Save you any money over a 5 year depreciation with todays fuel prices.
I wont be surprised to see Diesel pickups a thing of the past, soon.....


----------



## B&B

Not sure where the 6.4 Ford came into the comparison as its a comparison between the D-max and a 6.0 gas...

The Dmax will get better mileage during the period of ownership than the 6.0 on the open road even with the additional cost of diesel fuel. Enough to cover the original purchase price difference between the two? Not likey....Since with the current price difference between fuel and gas, and the difference in mileage you'd still need over 500,000 miles to recover the _full_ purchase difference between the two. Although he didn't ask specifically about trying to recover the purchase difference anyway.

And thats not what I said in my first post, I said recover MORE of the initial cost....as in reference to many people who purchase them thinking they're going to save money with a diesel, but only drive them to the grocery store twice a week or plow snow with them 10 times a year.

Which was the entire reason I asked about the intended usage before adding a comment.


----------



## Philbilly2

I happen to love the smell when I am backing up, really gets my motor running


----------



## T-MAN

Sorry there BB, I did not notice any reference to a Duramax or 6.0. 2500hd is a Dodge product as well. The hemi now has the 4 cylinder cut out for open road cruising. 
As to the reference of the 6.4, I was referring to deteriorating fuel mileage by all the diesel trucks now with 08 emissions. Ford wins that category with there latest entry, but all the trucks are seeing significantly lower mileage with the 08 emissions.
The smell wont bother you either, as the tail pipes on the new diesels are completely soot free. There is zero black smoke now on acceleration.


----------



## T-MAN

B&B;556467 said:


> The Dmax will get better mileage during the period of ownership than the 6.0 on the open road even with the additional cost of diesel fuel.


Not likely with diesel consistently 20% higher. Just did a lil reading on the diesel page. The 08 Duramax trucks are seeing around 13-14 city mileage. 17 tops on the highway. trailering there under 10. Many are seeing far worse mileage.
Theres always an exception to the rule, but go with "average" when guys are talking MPG's. I hear of 20 mpg diesel trucks all the time, most dont hand calculate. When road tripping they need fuel before my 18 mpg highway truck does 
Not trying to start a brand war here, just giving a lil insight to the "Myths" of the High mileage diesel trucks. The early 2000 trucks were sweet, anything after 04 the mileage slowly got worse. Again theres always exceptions, just dont plan financially on your new truck being an exception.


----------



## Mike S

Not to change the subject but with the mpg not so good on the dmax diesel the new 6.0 gas doesnt sound so bad. GM offers the fuel saving mode also which sounds good too. 3500 hd dump 4x4 gas or diesel? Which one would you get?


----------



## rfed32

Diesel

i plowed with both and talked to ppl that have plowed with both...the diesel is stronger...deff more power in the snow...next bigger truck i buy deff diesel when its 3/4 to 1 ton

but they dont put the prep pack on the diesel trucks b.c they think the weight of the diesel motor is enough weight on the front end u dont need to hang a plow from it....but i would spend the extra money and get the diesel and hang a nice old western plow from the front of that chevy....what i would do


----------



## Indy

B&B;556407 said:


> Would this be a dedicated _plow only _truck? Or would you have other uses for it year round?


Not trying to hijack this but I am looking at it as a daily drive/plow/utility puller.


----------



## JD Dave

Buy the diesel if you can afford it and if it's your daily driver. JMO


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I agree, my personal powerstroke just hit 480,000 kms. Previous gassers crapped out at 220 k or so.


----------



## T-MAN

JD Dave;556695 said:


> Buy the diesel if you can afford it and if it's your daily driver. JMO


This is the key !

If you can AFFORD the EXTRA cost's associated with a diesel by all means go for it. Just don't BS yourself into a truck you cant afford thinking you will save money. The only gain to a diesel Pickup truck now is the enjoyment from one. IMO they plow nicer, tow nicer, and are fun when you stomp on it. Other then that, the only advantages go to the Oil company's and the finance company's in higher priced everything....

A friend of mine just BSed himself into an 08 Isuzu Crew cab Chebie. Payments are now $750 a month (His gasser was $450). He gets 4 miles to the gallon better towing over his 6.0, and it is costing him an extra 10% MORE on his average monthly fuel bill with the diesel truck.
He likes the new truck, but realizes now it was not a good move financially for his small construction company. I warned him, but he listened to the dealers BS that he would save a fortune on fuel.


----------



## AL THE MAN

Anyone got anything to say about the Ram Cummins diesel motors.....I heard that you have to replace the fuel filter every 15K,and that the oil change interval is 7,500 miles


.... is it an arm and a leg to keep em goin?
Im debating about goin diesel or gas. (used)


----------



## AL THE MAN

was looking at some old auctions of Ram Cummins.....found 1 that caught my eye.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/03-D...yZ119144QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

check it out....wow


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

AL THE MAN;556810 said:


> Anyone got anything to say about the Ram Cummins diesel motors.....I heard that you have to replace the fuel filter every 15K,and that the oil change interval is 7,500 miles
> 
> .... is it an arm and a leg to keep em goin?
> Im debating about goin diesel or gas. (used)


I have had a few Dodge trucks with the Cummins. Currently I have an 05 with 65,000 miles.
I plow a lot of snow and spread a lot of salt. I get 24-26 mpg highway and anywhere from 19-22mpg in the city. I have added an afe air intake and I have added the Edge Juice w/attitude and what a difference it has made. Well worth the $$$ for them.
The one big problem with the Dodge is the trans. If you get automatic trans. BUY the extended warranty. Mine is is for a complete transmission right now, Repair cost to Chrysler $8,560.00 my cost $100.00 deductable. Thank GOD I bought the extended warranty. I will buy a Dodge again and it will be diesel.


----------



## JD Dave

JohnnyRoyale;556701 said:


> I agree, my personal powerstroke just hit 480,000 kms. Previous gassers crapped out at 220 k or so.


480K!!! . What year is it?


----------



## AL THE MAN

an 03' Ram Cummins,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/03-D...yZ119144QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I was looking at finished auctions to get a fell of what they are ending for....I was that one...

That is bad ass


----------



## ServiceOnSite

these things always get so ugly so quick, i have both ends of both kinds of trucks. half ton gassers and diesels. one ton gassers and diesels. at the end of the night of plowing ill use a half tank in my diesel to one and a half tanks in my gasser. 50.00 vs 110.00 last years prices on fuel. it seems to me the reason the diesel uses less fuel is it pushes its weight around with more power. it has more of idle power than the gas jobs. you dont have to put your foot in it as much to really push the snow. im not telling youthat with the fuel savings youll be able to buy a brand new truck but they are there. i had a 98 3500 with 30k that had a 454 fi in it. the money i spent on that thing in fuel a month is my payment on my 06 gmc 2500 hd diesel with all options. heres another thing to look at. how long do you plan on plowing for? does the truck have other uses?
having one truck that hasent broke down on me yet ( knock on wood ) also being my new diesel was a life saver. dump truck went down, filled up the bed of my truck. buddy plow truck went down, plowed him out with new diesel.
i have older diesels that do break down. alot. a 6.2L with 88k on it now needs head gaskets. take it for what you will. when i go to add another truck to my fleet it will be a brand new diesel. beacuse my truck work, and they need to keep working so that i can work. that why i buy diesels and that why i will keep on buying diesels.payup


im sure now someone else will come on here and bash chevys, tell you there dodge get 30mpg while plowing and never broke down because its a cummins.


----------



## Collision

T-MAN said:


> Not with the price of fuel versus's gas prices now. The effieciency of a new diesel over a gas truck on the open road is allmost a mute point now as well. The new Ford 6.4's are using as much fuel (or more then) as a gas truck now.
> Its a NO BRAINER if your not towing anything. Diesel is a 7K option right out of the gate. Unless you plan to run that truck into the ground, you WILL NOT recover your upfront costs in a diesel pickup truck period.
> The GM and Ford Diesel products will not run into the 300,000 range on a regular basis. If they tow heavy 200,000 is a sight most wont see either. A long block is 8k plus for a diesel pickup as well.
> Diesel pickups are awesome to play with, tow and plow with. If your a Bean counter no diesel pickup will Save you any money over a 5 year depreciation with todays fuel prices.
> I wont be surprised to see Diesel pickups a thing of the past, soon.....


I know this is a dead old thread (almost ten years old) but all id like to say is i Guarantee the ford diesels will go into the 300 thousand mile range. My ford has 321k and never had the heads off. Plus, the 6.4 gets like 18 mpg highway while the 6.2 gets 11mpg, its a no brainer to go with diesel.


----------



## Philbilly2

Collision said:


> I know this is a dead old thread (almost ten years old) but all id like to say is i Guarantee the ford diesels will go into the 300 thousand mile range. My ford has 321k and never had the heads off. Plus, the 6.4 gets like 18 mpg highway while the 6.2 gets 11mpg, its a no brainer to go with diesel.


I would not make guarantees on a ford... 

Need I say more than ford 6.0?


----------



## Randall Ave

Well with this revival, I give it two days.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Randall Ave said:


> Well with this revival, I give it two days.


Is that a guarantee?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I would not make guarantees on a ford...
> 
> Need I say more than ford 6.0?


No

Shoot, my brother in law had a Furd 6.7 with 11k on it that seized up.

The only reason the 6.4 looks better is because the 6.0 was a flaming piece of crap.

Any engine can go bad, there are no guarantees.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Get what Ya want.
No , it wount
Yes, it will.

Buy one or 2 of each.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I prefer good old tried and true 1H.P


----------



## Randall Ave

JMHConstruction said:


> I prefer good old tried and true 1H.P


So is this the next step when the Meyer throws up again?


----------



## JMHConstruction

Randall Ave said:


> So is this the next step when the Meyer throws up again?


Probably more reliable! I went to get gas after not driving the truck for a day or two. Plow went up fine went to the gas station and then the plow wouldn't move. Just sat in the truck for a minute. Ended up just being loose plugs, but man was I pissed when I thought something else went wrong! Thought for sure it was frozen and I couldn't figure out how on a new pump water got in.


----------



## FredG

JMHConstruction said:


> I prefer good old tried and true 1H.P


LOL Would probably work a little better if they had a heavy weight on the plow.


----------



## FredG

I'll say it again, We will all be pushing daises before anybody comes to agree on this. I like Diesel just cuz I like them and can have one. Not that I need it.


----------



## Randall Ave

I have both, but my diesel is a 7.3. a little over 100000. Miles. It's an 02. So it's got life left.


----------



## rick W

Have several, 7.3 ford is bullet proof. Cummins in a 09 dodge is pretty good. Could not pay me to get a new powerstroke. Buddies with a truck/diesel mechanic that get rich fixing 2-5 year old powerstrokes. Has nothing good to say about them. With all the emissions crap, just getting worse. I love the sound and smell, but just cant see them as a wise investment. Bullet proof simple and cheap diesel fuel all are from days gone by. Now so complicated and fuel is crazy for diesel. Foreman has the cummins cause it makes him happy but financially, not wise. Just my opinion. Plus if its your daily driver...while sounding cool, damn do the neighbours hate it when you hit your fob to warm it up at 3am in the drive.


----------



## JustJeff

Deleted. Not worth it.


----------



## JustJeff

Deleted. Also not worth it.


----------



## Philbilly2

rick W said:


> Have several, 7.3 ford is bullet proof. Cummins in a 09 dodge is pretty good. Could not pay me to get a new powerstroke. Buddies with a truck/diesel mechanic that get rich fixing 2-5 year old powerstrokes. Has nothing good to say about them. With all the emissions crap, just getting worse. I love the sound and smell, but just cant see them as a wise investment. Bullet proof simple and cheap diesel fuel all are from days gone by. Now so complicated and fuel is crazy for diesel. Foreman has the cummins cause it makes him happy but financially, not wise. Just my opinion. Plus if its your daily driver...while sounding cool, damn do the neighbours hate it when you hit your fob to warm it up at 3am in the drive.


Deleted... also... not worth it...


----------



## Mike_PS

Closing this...and why post and then edit to say deleted, not worth it


----------

